# 3 Point Lift Problem



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

1980 Long 360 - Replaced the PTO shaft in this machine a couple weeks ago, put it all back together and refilled with new hydraulic oil. Everything seemed to work fine for a few minutes, but then the 3 point wouldn't lift at all. Read the manual and got an idea to remove the pilot valve and clean. once I put it back together and started the tractor, the 3 point went all the way to the top and now won't go back down. Any Ideas?

Update: After my first post, I played with it some more and noticed that, while the tractor is running, I can slightly loosen the Cylinder safety valve (I think that's what it is. The section that displays this in the manual is very blurry and hard to read), and the 3 point will drop back down. when i tighten it back into place, it raises back up, almost as if something is stuck not allowing fluid to drain back out but loosening the safety valve seems to temporarily accomplish this. One of the sections in the manual references check the possibility of a stuck drain valve and suggests to disassemble and inspect it, but I'm not sure where to begin on that one.


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

For anyone interested, I found my problem. It worked for a bit after getting it all back together then quit. Come to find out, I lost a cotter pin holding a joint in place on the draft control handle (i think that's what its called) that you use to raise and lower it, and losing that cotter pin allowed a joint to slip loose just enough to not allow the draft control to make contact with the assembly that triggers the unit to raise and lower. Long story short, it was an external linkage type problem and luckily nothing inside the unit requiring me to tear into it internally.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Right on! Don't we all love those cheap fixes.


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Right on! Don't we all love those cheap fixes.


Cheap fixes are the best for sure. I understand that I'm dealing with a strange unit so not everyone will have experience with the longs, being discontinued and all, but so far I'm kinda liking it. Inherited from my grandpa who bought it new 40 years ago, and it's serviceability is pretty great. It had lots of issues after being parked for nearly 10 years, but have resolved most of them with an investment of less than $300 and casually working on it for about a month now. Thanks to the coronavirus, and my job going on hiatus for a minute, I've had excess time to really dig into it more than I normally would have. Gotten more done on it in the last week than the 3 weeks previous LOL.


----------

